# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > WORKOUT AND TRAINING >  Chest development

## noon

What's the general opinion on doing decline presses ?

----------


## austinite

It's a must for me. 

_Incline
Decline
Flat
Dips
Flys
_
... done.

----------


## noon

Does ot seem to round out the bottom of your pecs ?

----------


## [email protected]

Dorian Yates once said that the decline bench was the best exercise for the pecs. That's a pretty big endorsement for the decline.

----------


## Live for the PUMP

Never do it. Incline is what makes the chest appear big. Decline doesn't seem to do much for me personally.

----------


## JWP806

> Never do it. Incline is what makes the chest appear big. Decline doesn't seem to do much for me personally.


Are you advising to never do it or are you just saying you never do it?

----------


## Live for the PUMP

> Are you advising to never do it or are you just saying you never do it?


I'm saying, "I never do it". I use to do it and it did very little for me. Just giving my thoughts on it.

----------


## Live for the PUMP

Although If Dorian Yates really said that...maybe I need to give it another chance, lol. It's been over 8 yrs since I have done decline press.

----------


## >Good Luck<

> Although If Dorian Yates really said that...maybe I need to give it another chance, lol. It's been over 8 yrs since I have done decline press.


Incline press activates 80% more front delts than chest said ronnie Rowland. He also recommends decline press for best overall chest development.

----------


## Live for the PUMP

> Incline press activates 80% more front delts than chest said ronnie Rowland. He also recommends decline press for best overall chest development.


I may re-incorporate it and see if it helps me. You guys have talked me into it, haha.

----------


## gbrice75

> Never do it. Incline is what makes the chest appear big. Decline doesn't seem to do much for me personally.


x2. Decline pressing has never done much for me, although I still incorporate it from time to time 'just to be safe' I suppose. Oddly enough, my chest is my best muscle group.

Personally, I like the look of a well developed upper chest much more. I see plenty of guys with developed lower pecs (often what looks like sagging tits especially when BF is up a bit), but how many guys do you see walking around with well developed upper chest? Not many in my experience.

----------


## [email protected]

> Although If Dorian Yates really said that...maybe I need to give it another chance, lol. It's been over 8 yrs since I have done decline press.


Just Google it. There's a bunch of sites that quote what he said about his favorite movements for different body parts. 

With that bring said......I never do decline bench but maybe should. Not much use for powerlifting and I don't have a chest like DY either. Lol.

----------


## noon

I'll have to add it into my routine for a few months and see if I like the over all look and feel that it brings

----------


## RescuesPitbulls

Decline pressing has done nothing for me but make my front delts really sore the next day.

----------


## smeeto

> Personally, I like the look of a well developed upper chest much more. I see plenty of guys with developed lower pecs (often what looks like sagging tits especially when BF is up a bit), but how many guys do you see walking around with well developed upper chest? Not many in my experience.


This. I don't care how good it is for general chest development, it might be the king of chest as Yates said, but I really like the look of a developed upper chest. Ulissis Jr. has amazing aesthetics, but his lower chest is so much more pronounced its a huge weakness imo. Lazar Angelov on the other hand, who is even a little smaller, has one of the most aesthetic chests i have ever seen because of the upper development. 
 

two pictures of Ulissis now, idk how to remove the thumbnail...

----------


## RipOwens

> What's the general opinion on doing decline presses ?


Decline's great! I mean, why not incorporate it. My understanding is the greater the decline, the lower in the chest the exercise focuses.

----------

